# Owning Centipedes



## 324r350 (Aug 29, 2005)

I am 16, and am dependent on my father's consent if I am to purchase a centipede. The issue is that he believes that it is illegal to purchase and own a centipede in the states. Does anyone have links to any documents that can prove him otherwise? It would be very appreciated.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> I am 16, and am dependent on my father's consent if I am to purchase a centipede. The issue is that he believes that it is illegal to purchase and own a centipede in the states. Does anyone have links to any documents that can prove him otherwise? It would be very appreciated.


this type of law often comes down to country, state/privince/principality/etc, county, and sometimes even city/town level statutes and laws

first, understand that in no way does this mean they are legal in any sense.  But just as something you could tell your dad in the interim, i've bought many of my centipedes, including some of the largest and most painfully venomous, at pet stores. they were on full view display. I live in and around San Bernardino/ Los Angeles County, California, USA


----------



## Captante (Aug 29, 2005)

This is a State-law issue, but if 'pedes are for sale in local pet shops your odds are very good that they are legal, the only State I'm aware of that even requires a permit is Florida & thats for any non-native venomous animal.
Just to show that even if they arn't sold it doesn't mean they are illegal though, I live in Connecticut & the law here is that no venomous animals of any kind can be sold in pet shops, owning them is fine though... makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 29, 2005)

Two questions:

1. Where do you live?

2. Where does your father get this idea from?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

Captante said:
			
		

> This is a State-law issue, but if 'pedes are for sale in local pet shops your odds are very good that they are legal, the only State I'm aware of that even requires a permit is Florida & thats for any non-native venomous animal.
> Just to show that even if they arn't sold it doesn't mean they are illegal though, I live in Connecticut & the law here is that no venomous animals of any kand can be sold in pet shops, owning them is fine though... makes no sense to me.


oh, and some laws that say "animal" only apply to vertebrates... it's very annoying and frustrating and difficult trying to figure out the exact laws w/o a lawyer


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 29, 2005)

1 MD
2 not certain


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

324r350 said:
			
		

> 1 MD
> 2 not certain


well, let me point you in another direction. what about going to some local MD petstores with your dad and asking them about the legality.  becareful though, just because they say it doesn't nec. make it so. i've known many a petstore owner to be grossly mis-informed, on pretty much everything to do with bugs.

this is a relatively new hobby, and from what i can see from reading and the internet today, it is going through a booming growth phase right now. what this means is that state and federal legislation get sort of murky and like, outdated, sometimes.

as far as i know, there is no _federal_ level ban on the ownership of legally acquired centipedes.  i'm sure specifc centipede species are banned, like say, a centipede from Cuba... but there are not generally banned or illegal, as far as i know


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2005)

i hope it works out for you

centipedes make awesome invertebrate pets 

*you* probably shouldn't hold yours, however =P


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 29, 2005)

But *you* are fully qualified, as I can see by your avatar.


----------



## Kayv (Aug 29, 2005)

^^^Just because he did it doesn't mean that you should.  No matter who I see hold a centipede I would NEVER hold one.  I own 6 centipedes and I am never going to handle them.  Getting bit is really painful....


----------



## darkeye (Aug 29, 2005)

A couple of things:

1) Thank you for being mature enough to yield to your father's decision until you can provide objective evidence to the contrary.  This alone should prove to your father that you are mature enough to keep an animal of this nature.  

2) All kidding aside, Centipedes are not hand pets.  No matter what you see here on the forum, no matter what your neighbor's sister's cousin says, they are NOT hand pets.  Just because there are folks who do, in fact, hold them does not mean that YOU are going to be able to.  OK?  A Centipede is a display animal.  That's it.  A misidentified pede that bites you can be quite a problem for you, your family, and the hobby.  A pede is capapable of moving with a speed that most folks are not prepared for, even some experienced keepers.  Please, keep that in mind.  I have seen an 8" S.subspinipes move in a way that can only be likened to a whale breaching, except it was doing it in DIRT!  They are startlingly efficient predators. H.R. Giger should have used a Pede instead of a humanoid Alien in the 1979 film of the same name...  Please don't help the bureaucrats along.

I am not saying that they are monsters.  They are NOT in any way, shape, or form.  But they do demand your respect at all times.  Ok?

All that being said, the only laws I know of ban imports of Mantids and millipedes (not centipedes).  This is easy enough to verify, however.  Call your local department of fish and wildlife.  Bada bing !  Done.

Good luck.  Enjoy.  Be careful.  

M

Sorry about the rant.  I worry about my hobby being encroached upon by governmental nitwits needing another place to waste ink.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Aug 30, 2005)

I am also 16 when I was younger my dad would not let me get a tarantula because he hates spiders.  Fortuneatly my mom likes them and my dad has become more understanding and accepting to my hobby.  So I can understand what your going through.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I would definitely recommend starting with a smaller species if your father yeilds in the near future. S. mortistans is probably at the top of the list, there are some other fascinating pedes from the US as well I think S. polymorpha is a great candidate for beginner pede.


----------



## Empi (Aug 30, 2005)

My mom is the same way dude. First she did not want the snakes than the hissing roaches, scorpions and then I dicided I wanted a T. and she will not have it. I'm going to get one anyway cuz I don't live with her anymore and I'm 21 so I think it is my choice. So what I'm trying to say is don't get one if your dad says no but your not alone. I have slowly worked my way up to the thing that my mom hates the most. One by one she has learned to accept them all exept the t. that is. But now that I don't live with my parents no more it don't matter. You should try to show your dad how cool they are and show him that you truly have an intrest in them and I would hope he would understand.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2005)

I am always second guessing people.  Sounds like you have a good relationship with your dad and a great thing to keep that up.  My guess is that your dad doesn't really think they are illegal.  Maybe he wants them to be.  Most people are down right scared of centipedes.  You don't have a phobia towards these animals.  Well, what's a phobia to some is "reason" to others.  He may be having thoughts of it getting out and biting him or someone else.  Which it could.  He may be afraid ....and your not.  It could be an easy way to get around some pride and arguing by saying "...they are illegal".  I wouldn't argue big time with your dad about it.  His house.  I'm an older guy and I know you want it now but in only two years, you can do what you want.  But maybe you could lighten up his fears...that is if he has any.  Then again, he REALLY may think they are illegal but that sounds suspect to me.  Just doesn't sound reasonable assuming he doesn't really share your interest in this stuff.  So where would he get that info?  Two years man!  Just two years!  Yeeeeehaawwwww!


----------



## Empi (Aug 30, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> I am always second guessing people.  Sounds like you have a good relationship with your dad and a great thing to keep that up.  My guess is that your dad doesn't really think they are illegal.  Maybe he wants them to be.  Most people are down right scared of centipedes.  You don't have a phobia towards these animals.  Well, what's a phobia to some is "reason" to others.  He may be having thoughts of it getting out and biting him or someone else.  Which it could.  He may be afraid ....and your not.  It could be an easy way to get around some pride and arguing by saying "...they are illegal".  I wouldn't argue big time with your dad about it.  His house.  I'm an older guy and I know you want it now but in only two years, you can do what you want.  But maybe you could lighten up his fears...that is if he has any.  Then again, he REALLY may think they are illegal but that sounds suspect to me.  Just doesn't sound reasonable assuming he doesn't really share your interest in this stuff.  So where would he get that info?  Two years man!  Just two years!  Yeeeeehaawwwww!


Well said, that was almost poetic. And there is some really good advice in there too. That's pretty much what I was trying to say.... :clap:


----------



## NiGHTS (Aug 30, 2005)

Why not try millipedes instead?  I've found that they can be even more fun to observe than centipedes, at times.  ...plus, you can actually handle them.


----------



## 324r350 (Aug 31, 2005)

Doesnt seem like really my thing. If you read my previous thread than you will see that I am interested in centipedes due to the looks, something millipedes don't share. I have not lost hope,  several calls to USDA, some exotic animals commission and more all awaiting responses. If I get centipedes, I will get a haitian, Malaysian cherry red, and a heros castaneiceps.


----------

